# Help with design of 1st grow room



## greenstuff (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello..I was hoping I could get some of you guys ideas on the design of my first grow room. I don't know which direction to even start in...I'm going to build it and it is going to be a concrete building. A 12x40. I was thinking of having 4 seperate rooms 2 for veg. and 2 for flowering. I need to know, how much I can grow in a 10x10 room. What kinda system do I need for ventalation. What kinda of lights, and how many.. How many electrical outlets  am i going to need. Just some details on things like these so I will know how to build my building and what I will have to do. This is something I'm very excited about and I want to do it right and do a good job. Sorry to write so much but if I could get some help that would be great!


----------



## Deus (Aug 17, 2008)

Have you considered maybe 1 room for mother plants aswell as clones, 1 room for vegetative state, and 2 rooms for flowering? By you saying 10 x 10, is that feet or meters or what?

The ventilation system all depends on the size of your room, theres a calculation technique on how you can calculate the correct size of the ventilation fan that u need. With that id go for something to reduce the smell, noise reduction, all that combined with the ventilation system.

U need a table ventilator aswell, to blow a bit of fresh air on the plants.

Lights also depends on many things... Such as... How much watt your willing to use, HPS or HID lamps would be prefered, maybe even an MH... But if you are on a low budget, use CFL's. HPS goes from about 250 - 1000watt per lamp. 1 lamp can cover 1 x 1m as a max... the lower the watt, the less u get and the less it covers... CFL's need to be close to the plants, so they would be covering an area of maybe 50 x 50cm. Id say 400watt - 600 watt HPS lamps is prefered, they fits in allmost all systems, and those that have trouble with heat, can allways use a cooltube... or coolhood...

Electrical outlets... Well 1 per lamp, 1 per fan... etc...

Thing is... ALL these marijuana forums, like this, have had these questions a TON of times... Since im new to this site aswell as u, im gonna help as i just did... Else i would point in the SEARCH direction. Theres lots u need to read up about, so that u know what you are dealing with... Maybe even download a few vids on growing marijuana... Just a few suggestions m8... Once u read this, use the search function.

Njoy


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 17, 2008)

greenstuff said:
			
		

> Hello..I was hoping I could get some of you guys ideas on the design of my first grow room. I don't know which direction to even start in...I'm going to build it and it is going to be a concrete building. A 12x40. I was thinking of having 4 seperate rooms 2 for veg. and 2 for flowering. I need to know, how much I can grow in a 10x10 room. What kinda system do I need for ventalation. What kinda of lights, and how many.. How many electrical outlets  am i going to need. Just some details on things like these so I will know how to build my building and what I will have to do. This is something I'm very excited about and I want to do it right and do a good job. Sorry to write so much but if I could get some help that would be great!



Please go read the site rules.  This site is not for the commercial grower.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 17, 2008)

agreed


----------



## halzey68 (Aug 18, 2008)

You must check this out. look for Northern Farmer Stadium Grow. ill try and find it and bring it forward.


----------



## halzey68 (Aug 18, 2008)

:lama:  check this out. i just spent 2500 on a room , now i want to change it.

 go to    http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t==57927&page=1&pp=15  , here is northern farmers stadium grow. hope this helps

 dont mean to step on any Toe's, but where did it say he was growing commercially? I realize he's starting with a rather large space, but if its in the planing stages, cant we help him fix his design, so hes more worried about quality instead of quantity? just a thought....:smoke1:


----------



## Deus (Aug 24, 2008)

I dont see any problems in giving peeps advice when they turn to this site... Commercial grower.... Pffff..... If he made hash, or even oil on all of it for medical use, who are you to judge if its commercial or not. Then larger grows IS needed... Not saying it aint, but im not the one growing at such a large space. But im willing to help anyways.


----------



## andy52 (Aug 24, 2008)

if i ever get thru with the plants i have going,i am going to move my grow to my basement and its over 1000 sq ft.sure doesn't mean i'm going to use it all.but i will have plenty of room for everything.i am tired of being in a cramoed up little tent.might cost more and take more of everything.but i will walk around,stand up and never have to crawl thru my plants again.but for sure i will have a hell of lot more plants.if i wanted to sell,i would not even know how to start.especially when i trust no one.nadda.if i could grow 30 full size plants a year,i would not have to grow again all yr.thats what i'm aiming for in the near future.thanks


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 24, 2008)

Exactly as I think. Two grows a year and then take it all down. That way if they come a knocking you only have a possession charge.


----------

